# Anyone with experience with Utanagon dogs



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

Many tears dog rescue always seem to be getting in a lot of ex-breeder and unusual dogs, well at least at the moment. They recently listed this breed of dog (looks like a husky to me as I have no knowledge in this breed of dog) on the rescue pages. Just seeing if anyone has any knowledge and might be interested in this beautiful dog
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Victictay said:


> Many tears dog rescue always seem to be getting in a lot of ex-breeder and unusual dogs, well at least at the moment. They recently listed this breed of dog (looks like a husky to me as I have no knowledge in this breed of dog) on the rescue pages. Just seeing if anyone has any knowledge and might be interested in this beautiful dog
> <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


Lol i beat u 2 it with my thread on this site : victory:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know much about the Utonogan, but they came about due to differences between the Northern Inuit breeders/breed club, I think, and are of the same origins, so husky/malamute/GSD crosses. 

From what I do know, there is stil a lot of variation within the 'breed', some being more trainable than others, differences looks etc, and they are not KC recognised.

I *think* someone on here breeds/owns Northern Inuits, and they can probably tell you more.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

pimperella knows about them. also if you do a search on here there have been a few threads on them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah as basky has said laura pimps knows alot about uts.............she is a well respected breeder of inuits :no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I had a Utonagan.

They are super pack orientated and suffer badly from separation anxiety to the point they cannot really be left and are incredibly needy. Tough as hell to train and need constant training due to their high intelligence.. they question you all the time - forever... always wanting to know 'whats in it for me' before doing something. They have Exemplary temperaments and are a joy to be around but not to be taken on lightly. 

Always sounds odd when people describe a breed but each and every Utonagan I have known has been the same as described above.

*Definitely* speak to Pimperella


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I've got an Inuit and as they're primarily the same dog (origins).... all i can say is:
make sure you're either in all day or got another dog(s) as company.
make sure you've the patience of a saint
make sure you have a good hoover and brush
prepare to sell your soul 

owning an Inuit is like having a 12 year old stroppy kid with the mental age of a potato.


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

I could not take on this kind of dog myself, but was hoping someone on here with experience could consider the poor chap before he is taken on by someone without the full knowledge.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

More info would help as a few people on here have the right experiance for helping such a dog


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

If you follow the link he is on page 6 along with a female husky


----------



## kirstykustard (Feb 22, 2009)

hey 

the dog in question is now my dog...his name is zeff. i found him on the many tears website and within a week he was home... he's gorgeous, i notice someone said they suffer from separation anxiety.. all he does when we're out is open cupboards and empty them in search of anything edible!!!  lol... however he is very intelligent and one day learned the fridge bare's much fruit when you work out how to open it!!
he is very well behaved and obedient when we're in tho...which is good as he's so big.

i'd never heard of a utanagon until we found him and there is little information about the breed anywhere.

i'll post a pic of him when i can..he looks very healthy now he has filled out and his coat is lovely.

x


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

kirstykustard said:


> hey
> 
> the dog in question is now my dog...his name is zeff. i found him on the many tears website and within a week he was home... he's gorgeous, i notice someone said they suffer from separation anxiety.. all he does when we're out is open cupboards and empty them in search of anything edible!!!  lol... however he is very intelligent and one day learned the fridge bare's much fruit when you work out how to open it!!
> he is very well behaved and obedient when we're in tho...which is good as he's so big.
> ...


thanks for coming and letting us know I have a NI from the Laura (pimperella) there great dogs


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye, 
The Utonagan and the Northern Inuit Differ slightly.
Being as the Northern Inuit was going a fair few years before. A certain Breeder named Jan had a falling out with Julie. So Jan set up het own club. This was in 1999/2000. 
The Orginal Club was called the Nothern Inuit Society of Great Britain. But The Northern Inuit Society was not best pleased about the name and threatened court action. So over night the name was changed to the Utonagan Society. And thus the breed was born.
Because the new 'BREED' was very few in number, anything which looked a bit wolfy, was registered without much knowledge on history. A few of these dogs came from Eddie Harrison. I know a few of the dogs personally as I was the one who was roped into Mange washing them when they came up from Eddie's one weekend. 
I know that a few dogs which were cross Belgian Shepherd and collies which also went into the Utonagan Breed. This is why they vary a lot in colour and type.
I know of one GSD x Husky bitch that was registered as a Ute but I knew the dog before he'd ever heard of the breed club. I'd been to see a litter of puppies that were said to be wolf hybrids and this tiny white shepherd x was the mum and dad was a japanese akita (this wasn't said over the phone, just that they were wolfhybrids). This bitch had a second litter with a dog called Drax and those pups were registered by the Ute Society. I know, I've seen them in pedigrees. I know the breeders, their old prefix's etc.
I spent a lot of time helping a few Ute breeders from their now reformed Society who are working on improving what they now have of the breed. So I have done a lot of research for them on pedigrees as I knew a lot of the dogs having met them and so knew the colours and types etc.
Ute rescue have a bit on their website, do they not?

I always take back my own pups, no matter how old. Sadly I can not take in others, as I'm not set up as a dog rescue. 
I have to be prepared, as a breeder, to be able to take my pups back etc for the rest of their lives I have to offer that option. I haven't had a litter now since August 2007 lol and don't think I will be having a litter this year either. The homes are not Available, even for top quality, and I am not yet ready to keep some puppies on. I need to re do the house before I next keep back my own pups as future show winners etc.


----------



## pixiejem (Nov 14, 2008)

British Utonagan Association


----------

